# Does your wife fish???



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Not like mine


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

LOL it looks like she won the bet . That's a win win .


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

She always wins lol I'm not complaining


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool....


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Lol Mine has been out fishing me like 3 to 1 here lately!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My wife likes to fish. She's not as crazy about it as I am. I wish she would go more often. She always takes me 2 to 1. seems like she just " has the feel " for it.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

My wife is pretty good at fishing too. Women has fast reaction time. quicker hook set ha. maybe... with women it's all about what they'll get out of it. Dinner, movie, date night, ect. make them want to go fishing and give them a reason too. My wife and I always have small bets for extra fun.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Unless you are fishing for giant tuna or sharks or something where greater upper body strength is needed, there is no reason a woman can't fish as well or better than a man.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

very true, whitebass have you ever fish Lake Tawakoni! awesome whitebass lake.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Whitebassfish said it right..Give my wife a line and a bite an hour an she out of my hair 'tell I tell her its time to leave then she says "can't we stay a little longer" Its a good thing!!!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

I guess we are some LUCKY men.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Once or twice a year...only when the WB run is on, or Hybrids, are easy to bite. I give her the Ultralite Shimano spinning reel, with 8 lb. line, and sit back and take the video of the hooping and hollering!!!


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

When me and the wife were dating we went to Wolf Creek one night with about 10 friends and she walked behind me and I did not see her and hit her in the head with about a 1oz weight thought i buried the hook in her luckily I did not, she did not fish with me again for 25 years then 3 years ago I bought a pontoon boat and her a rod and reel and we have been catfishing together ever since, kids are grown and now it is our time again. she has caught several catfish to 9 lbs and this is about all we do during the Spring and Summer months, I believe I spend more time at wolf creek Park than I do at home during the Summer but I don't mind.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

my wife fishes a lot. the weather must be good is her main requirement.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

My wife used to fish with me but I don't know what she's been doing the last 36 years!!!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

My wife love fishing as much as me. And she is pretty good at it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

My sweet Polly don't fish much these days, but she have a dozen ways to cook them and the Sisters at Church (mid-week Bible study) sure do love to eat the ones I catch..


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

*I am a lucky guy*

Nice video. Looks like you have a great fishing partner. That's awesome man.

My wife loves white bass fishing. What first got her started was a trip to Lake Limestone where she was able hammer them while they were surfacing during a hot July evening. Since then, she enjoys trolling on Livingston and Limestone. I am planning on taking her on a trip with Loy this spring. She doesn't quite have the patience for LMB, but I'm not going to complain. This past Sunday we visited Burroughs Park to check out the Rainbow Trout action. All in all, she enjoys being on the water. Oh ya, and she has been know to knock down a duck or two.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

My wife hated to fish..................I heard she got remarried.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

*Quote of the day.*



Gfish said:


> My wife hated to fish..................I heard she got remarried.


That should be bumper sticker. I love it. Now I am going to have to go to Traders Village or some other flea market and have someone put that on a T-shirt for me.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers to women who love to fish! Gotta love it


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

My wife hates to fish, because im a guide she thinks that I should take her catching. Lol She is the Flounder Queen with 2 this year over 8lbs in one trip.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

that's awesome! wall hangers!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife loves to fish, and I hate having to keep rigging her line every time she gets stuck!

Fresh water fishing


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

My wife is usually only a fair weather fisherwoman but she surprised me the other day, she bundled up and went out in the cold. She's been outfishing me for 6 years!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Livingston... nice!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

redspeck... gotta teach her to tie a knot


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

With mine it's more like out fishes me!!! I finally got her to commit to getting on a boat this year. We'll see how that goes. Wish me well. :biggrin:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My fishing wife:fish:


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

camarokid said:


> That should be bumper sticker. I love it. Now I am going to have to go to Traders Village or some other flea market and have someone put that on a T-shirt for me.


 I get a quarter for every one sold.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

profish00... that pink rod is yours don't lie


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

BrianScott said:


> profish00... that pink rod is yours don't lie


If it aint broke don't fix it


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Thumbs up! good stuff


----------

